# Rear 300ZX calipers



## SpecR (Jul 1, 2006)

Where can i find 300ZX calipers? I live in Edmonton, Alberta, yes that means in CANADA
would just like a junkyard/pick your part be the best place?
or is there someplace online that i can buy them?
as well what else would i need for the conversion other than rotors and conversion brake lines?
and is it as difficult as its made out to be?
Thanks for any help
Evan


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can use brakes from any 1990-1996 300ZX, turbo or non-turbo. The 1990-1992 calipers are aluminum, and lighter weight than the later cast iron calipers. In addition, 1990 non-turbos used slightly narrower calipers and rotors (26mm thick rotors vs. 30mm for all the rest), and these narrower calipers are easier to fit behind a wider variety of wheels (the 300ZX calipers, since they are so wide, cause interference with a lot of wheels. You need to get wheels with the proper spoke design and offset to allow clearance. 

The things you need to do the swap are:
300ZX Calipers
300ZX Rotors
pads, shims, and the other misc. caliper hardware if it didn't come
on your calipers
brake lines.

The brake lines need to be changed because the 300ZX caliper uses a different fitting than the 240sx caliper (the 300ZX caliper has a flare fitting, the 240 caliper uses a banjo bolt). You can build custom stainless lines with the right fittings, or you can have them built by a local speed shop (the threads on the fittings are 10mm x 1.0 ), or you can talk to Don Nimi at www.pdm-racing.com for a pre-made set. Or, you can use OEM 300ZX lines, but you have to make sure to get both lines for each side, both the rubber and the short segment of hard line. Or you could just get the OEM hardline and get 300ZX stainless steel lines. The point is, you have options. I think getting custom lines (or homemade or Don Nimi's) is the cleanest approach.

The install is a piece of cake. The only big issue is that the dust shield behind the rotors needs to be cut away, because the larger 300ZX rotors will rub against it, and it needs to be cut pretty close to the hub. Aside from that, everything bolts right up. After you've done that, bleed the brakes and then you're in business.

Here's an excellent web site that describes the 300zx conversion:
http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

what about the e-brake problem, how do u fix that? is r33 e-brake cables swap is enough? do u need to buy a different uprights like an aluminum 300zx one?


----------

